# Smithfield Hams



## vaperry (Jun 21, 2012)

I am brand new on the whole forum thing but i think this will be the best way to get certain answers/tips with this so i will go ahead and put out my whole project. I bought two 28lb hams raw from the smithfield packing plant here in VA and used the cure that they gave me, salt,sugar,salt peter, and let them cure in the fridge for forty days. I removed them,washed them, and oiled and peppered them and let them hang for forty more days in my garage which stays around 70-80 degrees. While they were hanging i built a smoke house in the backyard and just began smoking them saturday. I had smoke running to them for about five hours on three diferent ocassions. My main questions are 1.how thick do you guys normally want the smoke to stay around the meat. and 2.how many hours do you usually smoke inbetween breaks. I am not done with the house i still want permanant piping instead of the flew duct i have now, i am also wondering if a smoke stack should be installed. I left small gaps at the corners so it would vent but i feel with a damper and a stack i could control the smoke/temp better. any input is appreciated.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the smoker but I am sure the dog is not happy.


----------



## vaperry (Jun 21, 2012)

it does look like a dog house, haha took me aminute,


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 21, 2012)

Neat set-up!

The smoke doesn't need to be thick.
I smoke whole hams for 24-36 hours total.
8-12 hours a day for 2 to 3 days.


~Martin


----------



## vaperry (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Martin, i guess i will smoke the other one for about eight more hours then. I got the one soaking already. Is it posible to have the smoke to thick, I still think I need a damper to control that


----------



## diesel (Jun 22, 2012)

I would add the smoke stack and damper.  Not sure about the smoke being to think but I would worry more about the temp.  By the way.. good to see another Virginian on the board. 

Nice setup.


----------



## vaperry (Jun 22, 2012)

ya i think ill add that damper and stack this weekend. I just talked to central meats in Chesapeake and they have fresh pork belly in so i might try and do some Bacon. The temp stayed around 100 which is at the max but it is getting hot out here so i think in the fall/winter it should be perfect.


----------

